

Former OnLive Employee Describes 'Bizarre All-Hands Meeting' - whatupdave
http://www.gamepolitics.com/2012/08/17/former-onlive-employee-describes-bizarre-all-hands-meeting

======
memnips
_'…and under this variation of bankruptcy which is valid in California the
company as of this moment does not exist and portions of it are being acquired
by a brand new entity but what that means is all of your options are gone.'_

I would love to understand what this variation is and if it's actually legal
from any lawyer types out there.

------
juan_juarez
When I was at Instant Action, a lot of people (outside the company) considered
OnLive a threat & competitor to us. Interesting to see that they ended exactly
the same as we did - all-hands meeting, layoff, have stuff out of the building
by the end of the day. At least we got severance packages.

------
dlinder
So how do all the Kickstarter backers of Ouya feel about their potential
content partner's creative bankruptcy?

